# Protecting Your Miniature Horse From Predators...



## CAM (Feb 8, 2006)

We may be purchasing a new horse property in an area with a wide range of predators including: black bear, cougars, coyotes, bobcats and more. Our biggest concern is for the safety of our miniature horses. We have heard of people using mules, donkeys, llamas, and Antolian Shepherds. Also the predator fencing others have referred to. What type of fencing is it exactly? Any photos or websites? I am wondering if you all can help us in our research of what might be best for protection and why? The pros and cons as well as what has worked for you. We appreciate any insight you can give us. Thank you!


----------



## Deborah B (Feb 8, 2006)

When we moved to our place we had coyotes all over and at least 1 bear that was hanging around the pasture and had a trail right by our house. So how do you keep a bear out that has made himslef at home. We put up Electrobraid 4 strands and really love it so far. 1 1/2 years. It is easy to install and retighten keeps all dogs and wildlife out and no mini has gotten out. Oh except when I forgot to close and latch the gate.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2006)

I've put a lot of thought and research into this myself, since we are in the process of building a new house on new property near a wilderness area. What I've heard from others is, install mesh fencing to create a physical barrier, and place one or more strands of electric fencing along the top, rated HIGH shock. Miniatures won't be able to reach it so won't accidently get shocked, but any predator that tries to come over the fence will be (hopefully) deterred. Although, for cougars (also known as mountain lions) I've been told that you really need an eight foot tall fence with electric on top. That isn't feasible for a perimeter fence for most places--imagine the cost!--- but I'm strongly considering it for at least some of my "run out" areas near the barn, especially for mares with young foals.

Also, for livestock protection, (because some determined predators WILL make it over the fence if they want to badly enough) I've decided that my main protection will be livestock guardian dogs. With llamas or donkeys, you just don't know if they will guard, and since they are "prey animals" themselves, there is only so much they can do. I want one or more huge dogs out there, audibly warning away predators and able to fight if necessary (though me and my gun will be there for backup.)

Predators will go after the easiest prey possible, so if you make it as difficult as you can for them to reach and get to your horses, they will look for an easier meal.

Oh and my horses will be stalled at night for safety.


----------



## Joyce (Feb 8, 2006)

Most wild animals that will harm minis run at night and seek food so my minis are all stalled safe and sound in the barn at night. During the day the biggest problem would be dogs but fortunately, we have not had a problem with that. So stalling the minis has been the answer for us but I realize not everyone can do that.

Joyce


----------



## Dona (Feb 8, 2006)

IMO.....Great Pyrenees (or other LGDs) are the way to go!




:


----------



## Dee (Feb 8, 2006)

I would go with the fencing ideas that you have been given.

Also we have a miniature donkey that has worked out best for us, mind you we don't have bears in my area. She is the sweetest thing



: great with our dogs, kids and oyr minis, but any other neighborhood dogs better LOOK OUT! Also if you like to care for horses you will like caring for a donkey. It is all pretty much the same stuff, unlike a llama or alpacha.

Best of Luck!

Dee


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 8, 2006)

We live less then 1/2 mile from the Nicolet National Forset, thousands and thousands of acres with an abundance of wildlife. We have ranch fencing, with a strand of electric over the top. Inside each pasture is a few donkeys...I swear by them for protection, IMO you cant beat them (at least mine.. :bgrin ). We had last summer a large black bear walking the fence line almost daily for quit awhile. In the beginning our neighbors would call to tell us he was heading our way, after about the first 3 days--my donkeys told the neighbors, with there extreamly loud braying. :bgrin When the bear was actually by the pasture fence, all the donkeys would run right up to where he was and bray up a storm at him...not one bit afraid, he ambled on his way...eventaully he got the hint and never came back. I called the DNR to have him removed before something happened they couldnt do it until something DID happen, well, that wasnt going to happen! I told them about the donekys and they said they were the best to keep wildlife at bay. We have had horses up here for 35 years and have never had a problem .


----------



## dmkrieg (Feb 8, 2006)

We live right next to a wildlife park and I have electric fencing and Great Pyrs. Great Pyrs will fight to their death to protect what they are made to guard. I have never had any animals in my yard or my barn since I got my great Pyrs. We have had nights were there are Coyotes behind our house but the dogs scare them off.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay Debra --- SPILL IT! Where are you planning to move????? :new_shocked:

Oh, and I'm inclined to agree with the combination of good fencing and a Livestock Guard Dog...... Larry and I have been thinking about getting a LGD in the near future because of the coyotes.

MA


----------



## CAM (Feb 8, 2006)

:



Miniv said:


> Okay Debra --- SPILL IT! Where are you planning to move????? :new_shocked:
> 
> Oh, and I'm inclined to agree with the combination of good fencing and a Livestock Guard Dog...... Larry and I have been thinking about getting a LGD in the near future because of the coyotes.
> 
> MA


*LOL* We are looking at that property north of Prineville but still within the city limits. It is 153 acres so there is alot of room for the horses to roam. We would of course, cross fence to keep them closer to the house which looks down over the pasture and valley below as the house is up on a hilltop. We should have our home on the market in the next few weeks and need to get it into escrow with a buyer before they will accept an offer from us. They will not agree to any contingencies (i.e. 6mo to sell our home).



: Glad the market is moving so quickly around here. That should be in our favor.

Can anyone tell me the advantages to a donkey vs. a mule? Also, the advantages of one type of guard dog over the other? We have heard alot of talk of the Great Pyrenees and the Antolian Shepherds...which is preferred and why? Also, we have to consider our two Rottweilers. Do you leave the guard dogs in the pasture and not let your other dogs intermingle with them? Would they fight?

I appreciate all the advice so far.




:


----------



## Shari (Feb 8, 2006)

Miniv said:


> Okay Debra --- SPILL IT! Where are you planning to move????? :new_shocked:
> 
> Oh, and I'm inclined to agree with the combination of good fencing and a Livestock Guard Dog...... Larry and I have been thinking about getting a LGD in the near future because of the coyotes.
> 
> MA


MA,

If you find a Good Source of LGD, that don't cost the moon,, please let me know.


----------



## Lauralee (Feb 8, 2006)

A good LGD is worth every penny spent.



:


----------

